# Willing to sub in Livingston County MI area



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just got my new Sno-Way 26 series and now I am available to sub in Livingston and possibly Washtenaw Counties.

Please let me know......

Sno ballz


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

*area*

where are you in livingston

joanthon -loynsealcoat


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Get back with us,I push as far as Milford and as far out as Ann Arbor..


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

I might have some work for you @ $65 per hr call if intrested 2488637706 jonahton


----------



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

*CamLand* - Got anything in Hamburg, Whitmore Lake, or Northfield Twp.?

*heliski989* - I'll give you a call within the next few days.

Kevin


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

*plow work in howell*

We may have some work up in howell Can you also take care of sidewalks?
Office 734-954-0444


----------



## Sno ballz (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey there Sharper Edge, sorry for the delayed response...

Wasn't planning on doing much sidewalk work this year anyway. 

Need any sub work in SE Livingston County? Howell takes me out of my preferred route, but I'd be willing to be a back up for ya in emergencies.

Let me know...


----------

